# was ist "angeln"



## TRACER SE-420 (13. Oktober 2020)

hallo ihr,

habe mich hier kurzerhand angemeldet in der hoffnung einige fragen beantwortet zu bekommen. die story ist die: ich habe mit angeln oder der fischerei bisher nix am hut. jetzt mag das vielleicht etwas komisch klingen, aber ich habe ein "angelset" vom sperrmüll gezogen und fande das ganz interessant. jedenfalls ist das ein ziemlicher plastikbaukasten, eine teleskopangel, mit stationärrolle und etwas zubehör. das ganze macht auf mich keinen sehr hochwertigen eindruck, auch wenn ich von dem material keine ahnung habe.

was meine eigentliche frage ist: was genau gilt denn hierzulande unter angeln bzw. ist es möglich ohne fangabsichten an gewässern zu üben? sprich: das angeln zu simulieren ohne die möglichkeit etwas zu fangen. kein köder, kein haken... einfach erstmal probieren ob das was für einen persönlich ist und das mit einfachsten mitteln.

bevor ich jetzt losziehe, einen angelschein mache und unnötig lebewesen quäle aufgrund mangelnder erfahrung, würde ich schon gern herrausfinden ob das etwas ist was mir liegt.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2020)

Hi, alles was Du legal an einem fischereischeinpflichtigem Gewässer machen kannst hat im Prinzip nix mit angeln oder Fische fangen zu tun. Das Auswerfen üben kannste auf ner Wiese und läufst dabei nicht Gefahr dich unbeliebt zu machen oder ne Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei zu kassieren, hier im Forum läuft gerade nen langer Thread dazu, wo jemand ohne Fische fangen zu wollen Ärger mit der Fischereiaufsicht bekommen hat.
In einigen Bundesländern gibt es die Möglichkeit auch ohne abgelegte Prüfung zu angeln z.B. mit nem Touristenschein.
Die eigentliche Frage ist aber "Will ich Fische fangen und bin ich bereit dazu einen Haken zu verwenden?" was sich meiner Meinung nach nicht durch üben mit konfliktfreiem Gerät beantworten lässt. Das beste wäre meiner Meinung nach mal bei einem erfahrenen Angler über die Schulter zu schauen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2020)

Angeln beinhaltet immer die Absicht einen Fisch zu fangen. Wäre dem nicht so, wäre es Casting und genau das ist kein Angeln. Deswegen ist Casting als Sport nicht abzulehnen, aber eben kein Angeln.

An deiner Stelle würde ich erst mal Kontakt zu einem Angler aufnehmen und den begleiten. Spätestens dann siehst du, ob Angeln bei dir eine Zukunft haben könnte.


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (13. Oktober 2020)

danke für eure schnelle reaktion. das stichwort "casting" bzw. "üben auf der wiese" gefällt mir gut. so kann ich sicher sein das ich legal unterwegs bin und mich mit dem material vertraut machen. da lasse ich es besser mal sein am gewässer zu üben, nicht das es noch sehr teuer wird für mich.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Oktober 2020)

setz dich mal an ein Gewässer und beobachte. Hier eine Kehrströmung, dort eine strömungskante. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer der Busch, der übers wasser hängt und Unterstand bietet. das seerosenfeld in der Kurveninnenseite des Baches. Die Uferabbruchkante in der Aussenkurve, wo die strömung zieht. wenn du das alles siehst und wissen willst, wo da welcher Fisch unterwegs sein könnte, dann ist Angeln was für dich. wenn du hingegen nur wasser siehst und sonst nichts, dann ist das Casting dein sport!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe das wie jkc. Entweder du schaust, ob du die Möglichkeit hast, mit einem anderen Angler loszuziehen (das würde ich sehr empfehlen), oder du versuchst es mit einem Touristenfischerschein. Der gilt für einen begrenzten Zeitraum und du darfst damit auf z.B. Friedfische angeln. Mit welcher Ausrüstung du dann los ziehst, ist Dir überlassen. Oft sind allerdings Kescher, Messer und Fischtöter Pflicht...
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (14. Oktober 2020)

@Buds Ben Cêre

da gebe ich dir recht. wie bei allem steckt mehr dahinter als man anfangs denkt. aber es ist ja noch keiner auf die welt gekommen mit dem ultimativen wissen... das muss man sich erarbeiten und aus erfahrungen lernen... eins nach dem anderen. was nützt es zu wissen wo und wie etwas zu fangen ist wenn man zwei linke pfoten hat und das nicht umsetzen kann. weißt wie ich mein?

@Christian.Siegler 

danke für den tipp mit dem touristenfischereischein. wenn ich dann soweit bin... kann ich auch an einen kommerziellen angelteich gehen zum üben? brauche ich dort oben genannten schein oder kann ich dort einfach so vorbeischauen?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp mit dem touristenfischereischein. wenn ich dann soweit bin... kann ich auch an einen kommerziellen angelteich gehen zum üben? brauche ich dort oben genannten schein oder kann ich dort einfach so vorbeischauen?


Das kommt, glaube ich, aufs Bundesland an. Bin mir aber nicht 100 Prozent sicher. Im Zweifelsfall mal beim Anlagenbetreiber anrufen. Der kennt sich da bestens aus!


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> danke für eure schnelle reaktion. das stichwort "casting" bzw. "üben auf der wiese" gefällt mir gut. so kann ich sicher sein das ich legal unterwegs bin und mich mit dem material vertraut machen. da lasse ich es besser mal sein am gewässer zu üben, nicht das es noch sehr teuer wird für mich.



Hallo,

pass aber auf, dass Du bei den Trockenübungen auf einer Wiese nicht von zuvielen Leuten gesehen wirst, sonst kann es passieren, dass die mit "den weissen Turnschuhen" kommen .
Spaß beiseite, aber mit dummen Bemerkungen dazu musst Du da schon rechnen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. Oktober 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> pass aber auf, dass Du bei den Trockenübungen auf einer Wiese nicht von zuvielen Leuten gesehen wirst, sonst kann es passieren, dass die mit "den weissen Turnschuhen" kommen .
> Spaß beiseite, aber mit dummen Bemerkungen dazu musst Du da schon rechnen.
> ...



Ich hab mit 14 Jahren sehr oft mit der Fliegenrute auf der Wiese geübt. Ich sach mal so, man kannte mich dann irgendwann schon


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 14 Jahren sehr oft mit der Fliegenrute auf der Wiese geübt. Ich sach mal so, man kannte mich dann irgendwann schon



Hallo,

machte ich auch, auch mit der Spinnrute. Entweder im Training beim Casting, da fiel man ja nicht so auf wie als Einzelner oder eben daheim im relativ großen Garten hinter dem Haus, da gabs höchstens mal ein Kopfschütteln von Vater.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. Oktober 2020)

Wo ich wohnte und wohne, kam und kommt man immer schnell zum Schluss, der Typ ist seltsam, aber an sich harmlos.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Oktober 2020)

Bei ner Forellenzucht mit Angelteich geht es auch ohne Schein, jedenfalls habe ich das früher Anfang der 80er Jahre so erlebt! 

Hast du in deinem Bekanntenkreis oder bei der Verwandtschaft von dir bzw. deinen Eltern jemanden, der angelt und dich mal mitnimmt? 
Ich hatte das Glück und 2 Onkels, die geangelt haben und mich bei einem Besuch immer mitgenommen haben... So habe ich mit denen ihr Gerät sowie später meinem mit Natur- und Kunstködern erfolgreich noch weit vor meiner Prüfung Erfahrungen und Praxis sammeln können. 

Weitere Erfahrungen mit 9 Jahren (auch mit Fertig-Angelsets) konnte ich in den Ferien im Mittelmeer machen, da brauchte man auch keinen Angelschein... Mittlerweile hat sich das geändert und man braucht in Dalmatien, Kroatien... zumindest eine offizielle Erlaubnis. 
Empfehle ich auch dir, im Urlaub am Meer zu angeln oder hierzulande eine auf Angler spezialisierte Unterkunft ( evtl. mit Hauseigenen Gewässern) zu buchen und den schon besprochenen Touristenschein zu nutzen! Könnte dir da was empfehlen, bei Interesse PN an mich richten... 

Bei "Trockenübungen" auf der Wiese kannst du ja mit Wasser gefüllte Behältnisse als "Ziele" in verschieden Größen aufstellen, in die du werfen kannst! 
Weiter sind Angelbücher und - magazine eine weitere gute Möglichkeit, sich weiter ins Thema "Angeln" zu vertiefen und das daraus entnommene anzuwenden (Knoten ausprobieren, Montagen zu basteln)  und damit erstmal auf Weißfische, Barsche usw. zu angeln...


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei ner Forellenzucht mit Angelteich geht es auch ohne Schein, jedenfalls habe ich das früher Anfang der 80er Jahre so erlebt!



Mag sein, dass das geht.

Ob es auch legal ist dürfte vom jeweils geltenden Fischereirecht und dessen Geltungsbereich je nach Bundesland abhängen.

In BW ist sowas  in bestimmten Anlagen möglich, in Bayern dagegen nicht, soweit ich weiß.

Außer wenn  BayFig/AVFiG dort nicht gelten würden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich war damals allerdings an einer Anlage in Niedersachsen bei Winzenburg, dort wurden sogar einfache Angeln verliehen! 

In Bayern ist das natürlich anders, ohne den staatlichen Fischereischein kein Gewässerspezifischen Erlaubnisschein! 
Es sei denn, man hat die Erlaubnis,(evtl. gegen einen kleinen Obulus)  ein privates Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen (Teiche, Weiher). Das läßt sich etwa durch eine Kleinanzeige in einer Tageszeitung (Wochenend-Ausgabe) erfragen bzw. suchen...


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (15. Oktober 2020)

danke leute, das ist eine menge input. ok, ich mache mich mal schlau was rechtlich so möglich ist, so einen forellenteich habe ich hier in der nähe, da kann ich mal anfragen wie es steht um das angeln ohne angelschein. direkt in der verwandschaft habe ich niemanden der angelt, und im freundeskreis habe ich nie so darauf geachtet ob da jemand dabei ist... aber ich halte die ohren mal auf. wenn die meisten angler aber so drauf sind wie ihr hier, dann wage ich mich einfach mal einen angler anzusprechen wenn ich irgendwo einen sehe, mal auf ein bier oder so. 

und zu den trockenübungen auf der wiese... da bekommt der begriff "fliegenfischen" gleich eine andere bedeutung  
falls einer fragt was ich da treibe. "fliegenfischen, die ganz großen... die bunten."


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Empfehle ich auch dir, im Urlaub am Meer zu angeln oder hierzulande eine auf Angler spezialisierte Unterkunft ( evtl. mit Hauseigenen Gewässern) zu buchen und den schon besprochenen Touristenschein zu nutzen! Könnte dir da was empfehlen, bei Interesse PN an mich richten...



Ich glaube ganz auf eigene Faust loszuziehen wird eher in Frust enden. Den Vorschlag, mit nem erfahrenerem Angler loszuziehen und sich das alles einfach mal zeigen zu lassen, erachte ich (neben eventuellen Trockenübungen auf der Wiese) als den einzig sinnvollen Weg.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Oktober 2020)

Falls sich deine Schnur rau und spröde anfühlt, investiere die 3 € und kaufe neue Schnur.
Du bekommst sonst schnell das Gefühl daß nix wirklich klappt.
Wäre ja schade... .


----------



## Tari (15. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> und im freundeskreis habe ich nie so darauf geachtet ob da jemand dabei ist...



Sprich das einfach mal im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis öfter an. Nach dem ich jetzt vor kurzem das Interesse am angeln fand und da auch wirklich oft drüber gesprochen habe, haben sich Freunde und Bekannte als Angler gezeigt, von denen ich das nie wusste und auch nie gedacht hätte. 

Bzgl. den Angelteichen, hier bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz brauchst du einen Fischereischein, der Großteil dieser scheint diese aber nie zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Freizeit (15. Oktober 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Falls sich deine Schnur rau und spröde anfühlt, investiere die 3 € und kaufe neue Schnur.
> Du bekommst sonst schnell das Gefühl daß nix wirklich klappt.
> Wäre ja schade... .



Auch von mir ein Hallo.

Ich wünsche dir schon mal viel Spaß bei unserem schönen Hobby und will es dir überhaupt nicht mies machen. 
Abe du musst auch Knoten üben/können, denn mit den Knoten für den Hausgebrauch kannst du nicht viel anfangen. 

Schöne Grüße,
Holger


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (15. Oktober 2020)

bei uns in sachsen bin ich da lieber auf der sicheren seite. illegal möchte da nicht aktiv werden und somit den straftatbestand erfüllen.
knoten kann ich bis auf die gebräuchlichen "haushaltknoten" eigentlich nur den achterknoten und den prusikknoten. und selbst da bin ich nicht routiniert genug und muss immer erstmal überlegen. die schnur auf der rolle ist eine monofile, rau fühlt die sich nicht an, aber wenn man sie durch die finger gleiten lässt kann man fühlen das sie nicht gleichmäßig dick zu sein scheint. fühlt sich wellig an. und an dieser "schrottangel" ist die letzte öse (weiß den fachbegriff nicht) seitlich gebrochen. der ring ist also nicht mehr geschlossen. da müsste ich also mal ran so wie es scheint.

kann ich mir als trainingsgewicht zum casting etwas basteln aus bspw. einem überraschungsei und einem senkblei? würde die schnur in das ü-ei einführen und am ende das gewicht anbringen, das dürfte so um die 3-5g wiegen. das ü-ei zumachen und dann los...


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> kann ich mir als trainingsgewicht zum casting etwas basteln aus bspw. einem überraschungsei und einem senkblei? würde die schnur in das ü-ei einführen und am ende das gewicht anbringen, das dürfte so um die 3-5g wiegen. das ü-ei zumachen und dann los...



Klar funktioniert das, aber dann wären Gewicht und Luftwiderstand wohl in einem großen Missverhältnis. Und wenn du dann noch ne dicke Schnur drauf hast, kann das ganze ziemlich frustrierend enden, weil kein Wurf klappt. Nimm ruhig das Blei pur, irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10g (steht auf deiner Rute sonst noch ein Wurfgewicht mit drauf?), oder sonst auch ne große Mutter aus dem Baumarkt oder ähnliches. Rein zum Werfen taugt das allemal. Und wenns ganz fancy sein soll, dann malst du das Gewicht noch knallig an, dann kann man es beim Wurf vielleicht besser verfolgen. Billiger Nagellack sollte auch mit Würfen auf ner Wiese absolut klarkommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> kann ich mir als trainingsgewicht zum casting etwas basteln aus bspw. einem überraschungsei und einem senkblei? würde die schnur in das ü-ei einführen und am ende das gewicht anbringen, das dürfte so um die 3-5g wiegen. das ü-ei zumachen und dann los...



Hallo,

das beste wäre natürlich an ein original Castingewicht für das Zielwerfen zu kommen. Ist aus Plastik und hat 7,5 Gramm. Frag da mal bei Vereinen nach, die eine Castingabteilung haben oder vielleicht hat da auch ein Angelgeschäft welche. Das Gewicht ist, wie gesagt aus Plastik mit optimaler Gewichtsverteilung und es kann auch nicht viel passieren, wenn Du damit versehentlich den Rutenblank touchierst.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2020)

Pures Blei, Schrauben, oder andere Metallteile siehst du erstens nicht richtig fliegen und zweitens bomben die auf der Wiese meistens gut ein, bleiben stecken. Nicht gut.

Aus einem Rundholz und einer Schrauböse lassen sich schnell und einfach gute Wurfgewichte machen.

...und eine hundeköttelfreie Wiese ist auch nicht schlecht - so rein olfaktorisch gesehen.


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (15. Oktober 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Klar funktioniert das, aber dann wären Gewicht und Luftwiderstand wohl in einem großen Missverhältnis. Und wenn du dann noch ne dicke Schnur drauf hast, kann das ganze ziemlich frustrierend enden, weil kein Wurf klappt. Nimm ruhig das Blei pur, irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10g (steht auf deiner Rute sonst noch ein Wurfgewicht mit drauf?), oder sonst auch ne große Mutter aus dem Baumarkt oder ähnliches. Rein zum Werfen taugt das allemal. Und wenns ganz fancy sein soll, dann malst du das Gewicht noch knallig an, dann kann man es beim Wurf vielleicht besser verfolgen. Billiger Nagellack sollte auch mit Würfen auf ner Wiese absolut klarkommen.



auf der rute steht leider nichts drauf, griffstück ist aus plastik, und die rute selbst vermutlich aus glasfieber. länge ist ca 180cm und es ist eine teleskoprute. soll ich mal das blei versuchen welches in dem plastekasten mit drin lag? das schwerste wiegt 4g. oder eben etwas vergleichbares mit dem gewicht was sich gut eignet, wie der andale schon schrieb.

seht ihr, da geht es schon los. ich hatte den gedanke mit dem ü-ei damit das wurfgewicht nicht in den boden einschlägt, den luftwiderstand habe ich nicht bedacht... 

ps: habe heute einen wirbel mit snap mittels clinch-knoten angebracht. kann man so machen? hab das hier und da im netz gesehen und dacht das eignet sich vlt. gut um ein gewicht anzubringen.


----------



## Tobias85 (15. Oktober 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> ps: habe heute einen wirbel mit snap mittels clinch-knoten angebracht. kann man so machen? hab das hier und da im netz gesehen und dacht das eignet sich vlt. gut um ein gewicht anzubringen.



Ja, das kann man so machen.  Als kleiner Tipp: Der Palomar-Knoten ist genauso gut und einfacher zu binden, hat mich aber auch 20 Jahre gekostet, bis ich darauf gestoßen bin. 

Andal hat schon recht mit seinen Argumenten gegen reine Metallgewichte, das sind Sachen, die ich nicht bedacht habe. Ich würd mich daher an seinen Vorschlag mit nem Rundholz o.ä. halten.


----------



## Andal (15. Oktober 2020)

15 - 20 gr. darf es schon fürs erste wiegen. Ist das zu viel für das Rütlein, kannst du immer noch etwas absägen. Zum Vergleich, ein Golfball wiegt etwas über 40 gr.


----------



## thanatos (18. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich hab mit 14 Jahren sehr oft mit der Fliegenrute auf der Wiese geübt. Ich sach mal so, man kannte mich dann irgendwann schon


auf der Wiese läßt sich auch besser die Wurfweite messen , obwohl ich nun schon 64 Jahre angle
gehe ich mit unter noch auf die Wiese um eine neue Rute ,Schnur oder Rolle 
zu vergleichen und das optimale Gewicht  die beste Paarung und anders zu ermitteln .


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Oktober 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie jkc. Entweder du schaust, ob du die Möglichkeit hast, mit einem anderen Angler loszuziehen (das würde ich sehr empfehlen), oder du versuchst es mit einem Touristenfischerschein. Der gilt für einen begrenzten Zeitraum und du darfst damit auf z.B. Friedfische angeln. Mit welcher Ausrüstung du dann los ziehst, ist Dir überlassen. Oft sind allerdings Kescher, Messer und Fischtöter Pflicht...
> Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!



Neee , lass ´ das blos bleiben.

Der "Anfänger" hat ja noch nicht einmal angefangen, Werfen zu üben !

Da ist Alles komplettes Neuland - wenn ein Fisch anbeissen sollte, ist das Geschrei groß, wenn man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat.

Mit dem "Angeln" beginnen zu wollen, blos, weil man angeblich ein (billiges ) Angelset gefunden haben will - was ist das denn für ein blödsinniger Ansatz?

Wie kann man Werfen "üben" , wenn man keinen Wurf-Stil gezeigt bekommen hat?

Wie kann man Angeln gehen ( wollen ) , wenn man nicht mal weiß, was Angeln ist und bedeutet?

Hat man einen Jagdtrieb und ist dem Wasser verbunden , kommt man m.M. nach automatisch mit Anglern zusammen - beobachtet , hinterfragt , lernt und geht in die Praxis über.

Ich hab´ ne´ Knarre gefunden und würde gerne mal Jagen - geht das ? 

R.S.


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit dem "Angeln" beginnen zu wollen, blos, weil man angeblich ein (billiges ) Angelset gefunden haben will - was ist das denn für ein blödsinniger Ansatz?
> 
> Wie kann man Werfen "üben" , wenn man keinen Wurf-Stil gezeigt bekommen hat?
> 
> Wie kann man Angeln gehen ( wollen ) , wenn man nicht mal weiß, was Angeln ist und bedeutet?


Also das Intro mit der gefundenen Angelausrüstung ist... lasssen wir das.

Aber wie sind wir denn, also die etwas gesetzteren Semester, zum Fischen gekommen? 30 m uraltes Damyl auf irgendeiner Spule (weil de ko' ma g'wiss noch für wos braucha - klar, zum Schwarzfischen!) und ein paar geflaaderten Haken vom Vater, Opa, Onkel... und ab ans Wasser. Ruten hätten nur am davonlaufen gehindert und für 2-3 Forellen aus dem Bach reichte die Handleine!

Angeln anfangen kann man auch ganz einfach. Weil es einen reizt - ganz ohne halbakademische Beweggründe. Die einen Buben haben nur Fussball  zwischen den Häusern gespielt und wurden Fussballer. Uns zog es weiter fort und wir wurden Angler und einige auch seriöse Jäger.

Werfen tut man einfach. Intuitiv. Der Hans Gebetsreuter hat es als Ruderknecht beim M. Charles Ritz auch ganz anders gesehen und trotzdem mal eben einen ganz neuen Stil erfunden. Einer der heute als Klassiker gilt.

Man darf die Sache nur nicht zu sehr verkopfen, auch wenn der Tarif und die Verhältnisse vor 50 Jahren etwas anders waren.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Neee , lass ´ das blos bleiben.
> 
> Der "Anfänger" hat ja noch nicht einmal angefangen, Werfen zu üben !
> 
> ...



Also ich hab damals auch ne olle Angel von einem Bekannten bekommen und in einem Familien-Urlaub die ersten Gehversuche gemacht. Ganz ohne andere Angler als Begleiter (in meiner Familie gabs keine). Es kam halt einfach aus mir selbst. 
Will man wirklich jemanden verwehren sich auszuprobieren? Und wenn der Türöffner das olle Lidl-Set ist - sei‘s drum. Immer ab ans Wasser und nicht entmutigen lassen! Von niemandem!!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Oktober 2020)

Brauchst keine 3   *!!!* zu setzen, Alles gut und Meinungen sind verschieden 

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (4. November 2020)

@ Rheinspezie, den Fischenden Gentleman

ich beschäftige mich seit einiger zeit mit bushcrafting. andere interessen sind urban-explorin und urbing-mining. falls dir das was sagt. mein ziel ist es also meine fähigkeiten zu verbessern bezüglich überleben in und mit der natur, wie kann ich etwas verwerten und gebrauchen das mich keinen cent gekostet hat und wo finde ich welche recourcen und wie können sie mir nützen. leider habe ich keinen medizinischen edelstahl im schrottkontainer des krankenhauses gefunden sondern eine angel auf dem sperrmüll. challenge accepted

andere sitzen in einer plattenbauwohnung auf drogen vor der glotze, mit drei kindern von fünf verschiedenen vätern... jeder wie er mag

ps: bin jetzt am wochenende wieder draußen, sogar an einem see. über nacht soll der erste frost kommen, meinst ich soll die angel einfach mal mitnehmen und einen fisch kaputt machen?


----------



## feko (4. November 2020)

Glaub hab grad den thread verwechselt... 
Hab ich doch fast geglaubt ich wäre im thread *lustige Netzfundstücke *


----------



## Salmonidenangler (4. November 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> @ Rheinspezie, den Fischenden Gentleman
> 
> ich beschäftige mich seit einiger zeit mit bushcrafting. andere interessen sind urban-explorin und urbing-mining. falls dir das was sagt. mein ziel ist es also meine fähigkeiten zu verbessern bezüglich überleben in und mit der natur, wie kann ich etwas verwerten und gebrauchen das mich keinen cent gekostet hat und wo finde ich welche recourcen und wie können sie mir nützen. leider habe ich keinen medizinischen edelstahl im schrottkontainer des krankenhauses gefunden sondern eine angel auf dem sperrmüll. challenge accepted
> 
> ...


Moment mal, ich dachte du hast (noch) keinen Schein? Dann ist letztere Frage ja wohl hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint. Und abgesehen vom Rechtlichen wissen wir ja nicht, ob du schon mal einen Fisch tierschutzgerecht getötet hast - sonst kann das ganz schnell zur Quälerei werden


----------



## Minimax (5. November 2020)

...


----------



## rhinefisher (5. November 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> ich beschäftige mich seit einiger zeit mit bushcrafting.



Da ist Angeln können der Königsweg....
Aber Du wirst dich wundern wie komplex die ganze Sache ist und wieviel Spaß das macht...


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. November 2020)

Drollig wird das hier ... 

R.S.


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (5. November 2020)

total drollig hier... darum bin ich auch raus. mir steckt die rute leider nicht tief genug im arsch um hier einen auf überkanditelt zu machen oder mir einen auf das thema runterzuholen.

danke speziell an den andale und den christian.siegler für die tipps an mich als einsteiger.

#netzfund #hakenimaugegewünscht


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> @ Rheinspezie, den Fischenden Gentleman
> 
> ich beschäftige mich seit einiger zeit mit bushcrafting. andere interessen sind urban-explorin und urbing-mining.



Hallo,

bushcrafting machte ich auch mal, eineinhalb Jahre lang. Ist schon über 50 Jahre her und hieß damals Bundeswehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (6. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bushcrafting machte ich auch mal, eineinhalb Jahre lang. Ist schon über 50 Jahre her und hieß damals Bundeswehr.
> 
> ...



wusste gar nicht das der wehrdienst ein einzig großes biwak war... dacht da gehört schon bissel mehr dazu. zumal man dafür volljährig sein musste. 
bin ich jetzt gebirgsjäger wenn ich als 12 jähriger mit dem großvater klettern und boofen war?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

TRACER SE-420 schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht das der wehrdienst ein einzig großes biwak war... dacht da gehört schon bissel mehr dazu. zumal man dafür volljährig sein musste.
> bin ich jetzt gebirgsjäger wenn ich als 12 jähriger mit dem großvater klettern und boofen war?



Hallo,

volljährig musste man da nicht sein (damals wurde man erst mit 21 volljährig), da genügte ein Alter von 18 Jahren.
Man darf  auch den Himbeerbubiverein von heute nicht mit dem Barras von vor über 50 Jahren vergleichen. Die brauchen heutzutage und auch schon seit etlichen Jahren "Eingewöhnungsmärsche". Ich glaube nicht, dass es das Wort damals überhaupt gab, geschweige denn, irgendwelche Softie-Märsche. Ein beliebter Spruch unseres Zugführers war: "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt, dient der Abhärtung" .
Ein, zugegeben etwas übergewichtiger, Kamerad von mir verlor in den drei Monaten der Grundausbildung 16,5 Kilo - aber nicht, weil er eine Diät machte. Selbst ich, damals 190 cm und 73 Kilo, durchtainierter Sportler (da war nicht mehr viel zum Abhehmen da) hatte nach Ende der Gundausbildung nur noch 70 Kilo. Dafür war aber meine körperliche Verfassung noch besser als vorher. Da kam mir einiges bei meiner späteren Tour durch die Hardangervidda (Norwegen) mit 30 Kilo Gepäck auf dem Rücken zu Gute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mikesch (6. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... Selbst ich, damals 190 cm und 73 Kilo, durchtainierter Sportler (da war nicht mehr viel zum Abhehmen da) hatte nach Ende der Gundausbildung nur noch 70 Kilo. ...


Dann hast du zu wenig gefuttert, ich habe in der Grundausbildung über 10kg Muskelmasse aufgebaut. Von 72 auf 83kg bei 1,91m Körpergröße.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Bitte was ist "boofen"?

Wir haben beim Bund gerne mal etwas abseits gepooft. Besonders dann, wenn es mal in der UHG etwas später wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Dann hast du zu wenig gefuttert, ich habe in der Grundausbildung über 10kg Muskelmasse aufgebaut. Von 72 auf 83kg bei 1,91m Körpergröße.



Hallo,

warst Du auch Ende der 1960er?  Also bei uns, speziell in der Grundausbildung, war das Essen ein Schlangenfraß, da wollte keine mehr futtern als nötig, wäre auch schlecht gegangen. Nachfassen war so gut wie nie möglich und außerhalb essen aus Zeit- und Geldmangel auch schlecht möglich. Als ich nach den drei Monaten nach Ulm kam, wähnte ich mich anfangs ja fast im Ritz, doch das war nur die ersten Wochen. Aber besser war das Essen dort dann schon (noch schlechter war ja auch fast nicht möglich). Außerdem waren wir im Dauerstreß, physisch wie auch psychisch. Letzteres spielte aber keine große Rolle, da die meisten nicht wussten, was das war  .
Bei Deiner Gewichtszunahme hättest Du ja täglich fast 1000 Kilokalorien mehr essen müssen, als Du verbraucht hast oder Du hast spezielle Aufbaunahrung/Präparate bekommen? Aufbau von Muskelmasse wäre bei mir eh kontraproduktiv gewesen, mein Faible war der Langstreckenlauf. Deshalb konnten die mich, konditionell gesehen, auch nicht kleinkriegen. Anders auch nicht, aber nur soviel; unsere Vorgesetzten in der Grundausbildung wären, bis auf vielleicht zwei/drei heutzutage kein zwei Tage mehr bei der Bundesswehr.
War eine reine Ausbildungskompanie, da waren richtige Schleifer am Werk, alle drei Monate wurden die Rekruten versetzt und es kamen neue, die arme Säue.
Ich hatte noch etwas Glück, unser Zugführer hat uns nicht so sehr schikaniert, aber er war ein sauharter Hund.
Aber die Kameradschaft war gut, der "Feind" von außen schweißt zusammen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bitte was ist "boofen"?




Hallo,

schlafen, speziell im Freien. Praktisch das, was die Nachtangler meist machen. Nichts besonderes also.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

In eurer Gegend is des mit dem "b" und "p" eh so a Sach!


----------



## Mikesch (6. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...
> warst Du auch Ende der 1960er?
> ...


Eine Dekade später, und das Essen war gut bei den Gebirgsjägern in R'hall!


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> In eurer Gegend is des mit dem "b" und "p" eh so a Sach!



Hallo,

das ist richtig. Eigentlich gibt es das "P" bei uns gar nicht und auch das "T" wird selten gesprochen. So heißt es ja auch Dembo-Daschenduch und nicht Tempo-Taschentuch .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Eigentlich gibt es das "P" bei uns gar nicht und auch das "T" wird selten gesprochen. So heißt es ja auch Dembo-Daschenduch und nicht Tempo-Taschentuch .
> 
> ...


Allmächdbrunzvaregg!


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Den besten beim Bund ließen sie auf dem UffzLg in Stetten a.k.M. raus...

"Bei uns miassat ze hochdeitsch reda. Do kennat ze ned oifach Dialekt schwätza!"


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Den besten beim Bund ließen sie auf dem UffzLg in Stetten a.k.M. raus...
> 
> "Bei uns miassat ze hochdeitsch reda. Do kennat ze ned oifach Dialekt schwätza!"



Hallo,

heißt ja auch Stetten am kalten Arsch (zumindest zu meiner Zeit) . Mich haben sie ja seiner zeit ins Ausland eingezogen (Baden-Württemberg).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## TRACER SE-420 (6. November 2020)

das bedeuted bei uns boofen. und dembo-daschenduch habsch in saxn noch nie gehört. bei uns sind das daschendiescher.









						Biwak – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## yukonjack (6. November 2020)

Unser Küchenbulle war der Meinung, das Zeug muss nicht schmecken, das soll euch nur helfen zu Überleben.


----------

